# Help with Hierodula Membranacea



## Laemia (Jul 20, 2007)

I have an adult male Hierodula Membranacea today he doesn't look well. I started noticing about a week ago that his eyes are a reddish dark color all the time. It just looks as if there isn't enough light to make them go back to normal in the daytime. And it is pretty bright where he is kept. I even put him closer to the window today for a few hours but his eyes didn't change. His eyes don't look black though. He also doesn't seem to be able to hold on to things well but he did eat today. A couple years ago I raised some Iris Oratoria and I'm mostly a night person and I started noticing that there eyes didn't darken, even if I put then in pitch black, and I figured it was because they had been in some kind of light most of the time so now I cover all my mantids with light towels everynight trying to make things more "normal" for them. Does anyone think either of these eye things can hurt them? I mean keeping them in too much darkness or too much light not really half and half of both?


----------



## Red (Jul 20, 2007)

i have some mates whose mantis have the same problem than your hierodula, finally this mantis was dead........

but can you get a pic?

regards


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Mantids eye color shifts a lot. It kinda sounds like your mantids eyes were 'burned'.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think they're burned, otherwise you'd see it start from a spot. Sounds like it's the whole eye.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Probably fine then. Don't worry about it, unless it dies. Then take steps to preserve your other mantids :wink:


----------



## Laemia (Jul 22, 2007)

His eyes are the same but now, how do I explain this, on four out of his six legs his feet are broken off. I know I've read about this before in here. So of course he can't climb but keeps trying to and won't eat anymore. The last time he ate was Friday. I was going to put him in the freezer but he keeps fighting me and seems to just want to climb around on me. I've been giving him honey water that he drinks. I'm sure I'll put him in the freezer today but does anyone know if this is one certian thing?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know, but sounds like your mantis is pretty much done with his life.


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

> His eyes are the same but now, how do I explain this, on four out of his six legs his feet are broken off. I know I've read about this before in here. So of course he can't climb but keeps trying to and won't eat anymore. The last time he ate was Friday. I was going to put him in the freezer but he keeps fighting me and seems to just want to climb around on me. I've been giving him honey water that he drinks. I'm sure I'll put him in the freezer today but does anyone know if this is one certian thing?


old age.


----------



## babynik14 (Jul 25, 2007)

my mantis's eyes turn blood red from time to time.. and then it goes away.. shes healthy and its normal to me


----------

